# Very wheezy chest



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

can you help?

My daughter is 9 weeks old and since her first batch of jabs, altho the restlessness has subsided with calpol she has been really snotty and now 1 week on for the last 48 hours or so, is VERY wheezy and its difficult for her to take her milk in her normal flow. I phoned my GP yesterday who said its probably just a cold but it seems to be getting worse and I am thinking maybe I should make an appt for her to get them to listen to her chest.

In laymens terms, if you place your ear to the nursery door you can hear her  

Any advice gratefully taken on board

thanks alot
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

From what you have said she really needs to be seen by your GP.

You may have to fed little and often so that she doesnt become too distressed with her breathing.

Jxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Janette  

xx


----------

